# Hard Lump on horses face



## Wizbang (24 March 2010)

Hi all, 

My dozey arab gelding has bumped his face obviously quite hard in the field about 3 weeks ago (probably by putting his head through the fence to graze)  He had a mark on it below his eyes to one side and a very large bump - almost like a bruise but hard (bone like a splint).  This is in his dish area so is very obvious.  He is only 4.  

I've had this before with an arab youngster years ago but can't remember how long it took to go down, although to my recollection it did eventually.  We are into week 4 now.  I've been putting bone radial on it (embrocation) - has anyone had any recent experience of this and can they remember how long it took to go, if indeed it did and/or anything else I can put on it to help.

Many thanks in advance !!!

Sarah.


----------



## JVB (24 March 2010)

I'd be interested in this as one of mine has done the same also about 4 weeks ago, small bony lump about 3 inches below eye level and one one side of his nose, vet coming out soon to do jabs so if not gone by then will be asking him!

Silly ponies!


----------



## Wizbang (24 March 2010)

Yes - sounds exactly the same as mine, let me know what your vet says .. as I said I had one happen before to an arab yearling, I'm sure my vet said it had splinted and I'm sure it went down - just can't remember how long it took and whether it went right down or not ... unsightly mess in the meantime though


----------



## cronkmooar (24 March 2010)

If its hard and bony and has come up after a knock it will be exestosis (sp).  

My mare has one on her face too.  

It is the same sort of thing as a splint and like splints they do not tend to disappear


----------



## K27 (24 March 2010)

Sounds like it might take a while if he's knocked himself- it's a shame that a lot of the good remedies you can put on their legs if they've taken a bit of a bang aren't probably suitable for their face, near the eyes, but your vet will know what you can use.

(Maybe something like old fashioned Witch hazel?)

(One of my horses came in from the field when he was a 4year old  with a large hard lump on one side of his faceand I thought he'd bumped it but it turned out he had a tooth root infection!- he was fine that morning he was turned out- he had it xrayed twice and a long course of Baytril, took a long while for the actual lump to go down even after the infection had gone)  

Good luck, hope it's all ok and gets better soon!


----------



## criso (24 March 2010)

Mine did something similar, I had the vet out for something else so asked him about it.

Said not to worry but sometimes they don't completely go and form a splint. Luckily in my case it did but it was very slow and gradual, about 2 to 3 months.


----------



## Alexart (24 March 2010)

It might be a knock so worth getting vet to check, but it sounds more like his teeth are coming through, horses skulls are pretty short on space and often youngsters get a large lump - often on both sides when a particular set of molars come through - it will go down eventually, most of mine, especially the arab/TB types with the more refined faces, have had them at this age.  It is more noticeable on the lower jaw when teeth are coming through as you get a big bony lump but some seem to get it on their face too.  The first time i saw it I thought the same thing - had vet out and said it was teeth - have noticed from then on any youngsters we have retained have been the same too.


----------



## Wizbang (24 March 2010)

Thanks guys ! 

Fingers crossed it'll go down (even if it is a splint and doesn't go completely) - it doesn't help I've clipped him and it is even more obvious !!!!!!!   

I'll keep you updated !


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (24 March 2010)

My horse got one, last year. In June 2009.  He came in from the field (we'd just started a new out at night - in during the day routine) I was worried he'd banged his face on something in the dark, as this bony lump under his eye had just suddenly appeared. I had it x-rayed as I was worried he might have fractured something. The x-ray showed increased bone mass, but no fracture. There was nothing anyone could do, but leave it and see what happened.

It's now nearly 10 months since it appeared, and it's nearly gone again.  The lump is no longer noticable. 

How can bone mass suddenly increased and then go down????  This is the weirdest thing.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (24 March 2010)

Re my post above. This is a photo of what it looked like the day it appeared. Notice there are no visible marks on his skin where he might have hit himself for this to appear.


----------



## LMuirEDT (24 March 2010)

Could be tooth related, they do sometimes get it when new teeth are coming through as mentioned earlier and your horse it exactly the right age for it.


----------



## Wizbang (24 March 2010)

Yes I don't quite understand it either.  Mine is down my horses nose just above where the noseband sits to one side - a big lump too !  Fingers crossed it goes down !!!!!!  I don't mind how long it takes as long as it does !!!!


----------



## shugmx (27 October 2016)

Hi Wizbang,  I was wondering how your horse recovered.  My 3 year old has exactly the same thing.  My vet put us on bute and it went down aweek after bute it again came up over night.  Heading to equine vet on Monday, i do hope your horse made a good recovery.


----------



## Cobbytype (27 October 2016)

LMuirEDT said:



			Could be tooth related, they do sometimes get it when new teeth are coming through as mentioned earlier and your horse it exactly the right age for it.
		
Click to expand...

This. 

Seem to think that Arab horses are prone to getting eruption bumps due to the dished shape of their heads.


----------

